# Well water high in iron and smells "sulfury"..blocking copper?



## Cooperkeeper (Jul 25, 2011)

I am seeing signs of copper deficiency in one of my 4 mo. old nubian does. (Black and white with rusty coat on hind legs and fishtail ) Could my well water be hampering the copper offered in their mineral mix? Since I can not look at a new well, what should my supplementation schedule look like?  
Do I have to do the boluses, or has anyone tried the mix suggested by Pat Coleby in Natural Goat care fed on their daily ration? 
This may be a factor in my less than effective worm treatments this spring. Should I treat both girls as the other does not have the fishtail, and her coat is red-roan, so rusting not obvious?


----------



## elevan (Jul 25, 2011)

The high iron in your well water could certainly be blocking copper absorption in your goats.

If you do a search on here you'll find a few methods for dosing copper.  One is putting it in a marshmallow.  One is to cut off the tip of a syringe and pour in 1ml / 60# of copper and "cap" it with probios gel.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Emily. Love these girls and want them safe, healthy and happy!


----------



## elevan (Jul 26, 2011)

You're welcome.

Are they drinking plenty of water?  Another concern _I_ would have is that the sulfur smell could make them not want to drink it... wouldn't want them getting dehydrated either


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 26, 2011)

We have high iron in our well water as well.  I have to copper bolus them because iron will absolutely hinder copper absorption in goats.  But what I do is put a few tablespoon of Apple Cider Vineger in their water buckets...and it actually separates the iron and you will notice the iron collects at the bottom.  It works.  I do it all the time.  Good luck.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Jul 26, 2011)

Do not know about high iron blocking cooper, but I do know what the "sulfury" smell is. Look up iron and manganese, we had ours tested and a water filter put on. Our filter has helped a lot. It's now clear, no "rust" and the sulfury smell is gone.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 26, 2011)

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> Do not know about high iron blocking cooper, but I do know what the "sulfury" smell is. Look up iron and manganese, we had ours tested and a water filter put on. Our filter has helped a lot. It's now clear, no "rust" and the sulfury smell is gone.


Melissa, I have to agree regarding the filter.  In New Jersey our wells are being depleted and most of our water is being run and "cleaned" from the Delaware River.   When water is bad, the chlorine is used.  It was actually burning our skin.  We got a full osmosis system in our home.  It was worth the cost.  Now our water is clean and tastes so much better.  Our dog and buns really enjoy their cool drink. The house does not smell like chlorine and to be honest, our garden is doing better.  It attracts the wildlife.  The birds fight to get under our faucet outside  to drink the water that drips from it.  They love their bird bath which we keep supplied with fresh water as well.   Taking all the "unwanted"  out of your water is better for you and your animals.  

Just my opinion.


----------

